# Would you eat a Bass?



## kayaksportsmark (Apr 1, 2009)

Bass fishing is very popular and if anyone has tried it you will definitely appreciate the enjoyment it will give you. 
Recently the practice of keeping a bass and eating it was raised.
I am wondering what our fellow AKFFers think.
As for my view on most fish species: if its legal to take and a size you are happy with, then keep it then take the fish home and cook it.


----------



## mehi (May 25, 2009)

No :twisted:

Cheers Dave


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Nope, no natives, ever...


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Nah , but i dont kill anything i catch , but thats just me , i'm a softie


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I don't eat fish so I don't kill many at all. But if the person I am fishing with wants a feed then I am more than happy to keep anything I catch.

Here is a picture of a bass that I caught but my friends cooked up on the coals. If I am there when a fish that I have caught and killed is cooked and eaten I have a mouthful of it even though I can't stand it just to please the fishing gods, followed by half a stubby to wash the taste away. It is about the only superstitious thing I do in life.


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

NO.I only eat vegeterians


----------



## gonfission (Feb 21, 2009)

Probly killed less than a dozen fish in ... um almost fifty years  About half to eat and half because they were terminally damaged whilst catching  and then used for bait. That said if I was fishing/camping and I believed the water was of very good quality then I might... or might not. Probably not. Then again I might not have brought enough food :? 
Regards John.


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

I killed one bass once, never ever again, I never ate it, the mother in law wanted one. They're too good to catch once.

Cheers


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

patwah said:


> bazzoo said:
> 
> 
> > Nah , but i dont kill anything i catch , but thats just me , i'm a softie
> ...


Huh , :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: speaking of which , would you look at that , i sent two nubiles up to Queensland to look after Richo while Precious is away and hes let them out , look at the cheeky little buggers pretending to be vegies, and Clarkey was quick enough to get a photo , awwwwwwww Richo , your hopeless :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## shappy (May 29, 2008)

i have eaten bass and will do again. in saying that, i have only eaten bass from stocked impondments. i have a creek close to home that has a wild population of bass as i have spoken to dpi and stocking groups and they know nothing of them being there. these guys i will never eat!!


----------



## maddog (Jan 14, 2008)

I havn't yet but I plan on giving one a try one day.

I release most fish I catch, but that doesnt stop me enjoying the ones I do decide to keep.


----------



## madfishman (Dec 10, 2007)

Ive tried *A* Redfin and wasnt too impressed but have heard Bass are quite good, definetly will give it a go when i get up there. We have ep's down here and they are really nice, but you can only eat so many so its more the sport of it.

would like to know whats the best way to cook, are they like reddies and need heaps of ginger and garlic?


----------



## snapperz (Dec 31, 2008)

maddog said:


> I havn't yet but I plan on giving one a try one day.
> 
> I release most fish I catch, but that doesnt stop me enjoying the ones I do decide to keep.


X2.As Meatloaf once said "you took the words right out of my mouth"


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

I dont eat much fish, so i wouldnt keep one.
But if i did eat fish i would consider it from a stocked impoundment but i would NEVER take a wild river Bass!!


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

madfishman said:


> are they like reddies and need heaps of ginger and garlic?


IMHO, if you need to add the above to make any fish taste better, don't eat the fish, release it :twisted:


----------



## timax (Oct 16, 2007)

Wild ...NO way! Stocked thats gone over the wall to the river bellow....NO Way! Stocked in a Dam , me NO but not 100% against it just 99%.


----------



## SnakeMan (Mar 8, 2009)

yes, its a very nice eating fish but in saying so they take a long time to grow to a good size so infact they aren't a practical fish to eat or to grow.


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

madfishman said:


> Ive tried *A* Redfin and wasnt too impressed


I bake my reddies whole and generally they are very good tasting - I have only had one muddy tasting catch

Cheers Mike


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

Fella's I have helped put 100,000's of bass in to water ways so people can catch and eat them should they wish.

Catch and release is great, but you dont want every fish returned, otherwise you end up with a fishery full of grumpy old bass that are hook shy. While it might thrill specialist trophy fish hunters, spending 3 days to get 1 50cm bass, it puts off new fisho's, kids etc that go fishing and cant hook a fish.

Although mother nature helps us out there by occasionally over topping the dams so those grumpy hook shy old bass go over the wall, allowing us some room in the dam for heavy stocking of new bass. It also helps all the narrow water blokes kid themselves they are catching wild bass :lol: :twisted:


----------



## gp1lab (Jan 2, 2010)

Well said Feral, my thoughts exactly. As long as they are legal and stocked I take only what I can eat. I don't store fish if I want a fish I go fishing, sometimes like yesteray morning I go hungry  . I have have a strict policy of never giving fish away. I eat reddies, they are great from my local waters. My answer is yes from stocked waters.


----------



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

Pretty much agree with what Feral said but will add the following.

It's all about sustainability rather than having any emotional tie to a species of fish. When I first started fishing, bass was portrayed as the pinnacle of sportsfishing being caught only in pristine environment requiring the stealth of electric motors or canoes / kayaks and fancy baitcasting outfits using funny looking and sounding lures like jitterbugs and Heddon's torpedos. Fishing articles on bass fishing were about destinations such as the upper reaches of the Noosa River or Clarence river which were the last stronghold of bass populations.

However, the reality now is that thanks to fisheries research, fish stocking groups and better environmental practices (less runoff of fertilizers, pesticides etc into river systems) bass fishing is available to all and sundry between Sth Qld and most of NSW. Yes, I acknowledge that there are still issues such as obstacles (weirs etc) in river systems that stop the natural breeding cycle required for bass when they migrate between the fresh and salt. But there is minimal risk at the moment about bass becoming an endangered species. In Qld, the size and bag limit at 2 fish (and closed season in tidal systems) is reasonable for families and anglers to have a nice day out on the water and bring back a feed without doing damage to the fishery.

In my opinion, the focus should be on educating the public to fisheries more at risk of extinction but still commercially targeted such as the orange roughy. Most anglers turn a blind eye or are not aware because they are not a species that can be easily targeted by the amateur fisho. See link for info 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orange_roughy


----------



## dishley (Jan 20, 2009)

Seeing as i started it i may as well contribute. Yep i'd eat a dam bass, the bass take the nutrient from the water then when we take a bass we remove that nutrient from the system so not only do i get a feed i get cleaner drinking water too. 
Never a wild fish or a fish that's earned his freedom by jumping a dam wall.


----------



## madfishman (Dec 10, 2007)

Nativeman said:


> madfishman said:
> 
> 
> > are they like reddies and need heaps of ginger and garlic?
> ...


I personally dont know anyone that doesnt add anything to their fish/seafood ( only oysters natual ), unless im a [email protected] cook, whether its lemon,garlic,salt, ginger, tomatoe,onion, it all adds to the flavour. I have a few friends that enjoy Murray cod, with all the above and ive never eaten a murray cod and couldnt comment, only because the only cod i have caught was in the Yarra, and that says it all.. 

But as my pop used to say ..the ocean(in this case water) is our freezer...and if you want a feed of fish go get it.

The reddie i ate was from Lake Eildon and it was slightly muddy even through the garlic and ginger. In saying that i dont keep trout any more as i dont have a smoker and think they have no flavour also.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)

I eat Dam Bass regularly, and have no qualms whatsoever about keeping a fish I essentially paid for with my annual liscencing fees, and also will replace with future future fees.

I have never, and never will take a River Bass for the table.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

On the whole I am somewhat more cautious with sweetwater natives. I dont think Id eat anything out of muddy conditions, so that cuts out many impoundment fish. Wild bass? I probably would, but I'd be looking for something that was more injured than normal when hooked. Generally they go back. Definitely if I'm fishing somewhere with restrictions.

On the whole though, I dont practice catch and release. I practice catch a feed then go home to eat. I guess it is a little different though with the natives.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Would you eat a Bass?

Only if I was hungry and/or didnt have access to better tasting saltwater fish. I have no moral attachment to any fish except Estuary Cod (cause there territorial, exposed to mate for life and I was always taught it was a sin to kill a cod ) and Flathead over 60 cm because its been scientifically proven that all Flat head over that size are female (just hope they dont prove that about Snapper). I also dont like taking more fish than I can eat, as I dont like frozen fish and neighbors and friends can get there own.

That's just my opinion and although I will cringe when I see a big dead Cod or a huge hall of big Snapper, I try not to push my moral judgement onto others and I think Bass fisherman should do the same or at least be more subtle about it.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

> unless im a [email protected] cook,


yes Neil your a sh*t cook, :lol: :lol: :lol:

but i add garlic and ginger too. You get sick of baked or grill fish after a while. Flathead go really well in a fish curry or beer batter, bream, bass, and EP's etc I stuff the gut with herbs and cook them wrapped in foil with some white wine to keep them moist. Salmon go for the thai fish cakes. Haven't cooked reddies yet but i have heard there meant to be ok.

Oysters kilpatrick mate thats the way to go ;-)

Cheers Dave


----------



## madfishman (Dec 10, 2007)

justcrusin said:


> > unless im a [email protected] cook,
> 
> 
> yes Neil your a sh*t cook, :lol: :lol: :lol:


thanks mate, looks like your cooking dinner at marlow.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

If it is from a stocked impoundment yes, They need to control numbers of larger fish to reduce the predation on yearly fingerling releases. Anybody that says bass do not eat bass fingerlings is talking shit. They do and do it in big numbers. Wild fish however I release in order to maintain a healthy wild genetic base. Farmed fish are getting progressively a little genetically inferior each year as some brood stock are reused year after year in some hatcheries. 
A farmed bass is just another farmed fish at the end of the day, very similar to cattle, bred in bulk and raised for commercial reasons.

Jack.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

> justcrusin wrote:
> 
> unless im a [email protected] cook,
> 
> ...


No problems mate, what would you like two minute noodles or KFC :twisted: :lol: :lol:


----------



## madfishman (Dec 10, 2007)

justcrusin said:


> > justcrusin wrote:
> >
> > unless im a [email protected] cook,
> >
> ...


Hey ill bring some ginger and garic you bring the bass..... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

I have not found any freshwater fish that palatable, including trout , so that alone would put me off eating one , hard to beat Flathead, yumm


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

of all the wild bass T-curve and I have caught, we've only ever kept 2, both were bleeding heavily and would have died. The fish tasted bloody beautiful, thick white sweet fleshy fillets on the barbie. we gave the 2nd one to my mum who also enjoyed it immensely. As a rule we release them all, those 2 just had an unlucky day i guess


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

There are some bloody stupid answers in this thread , so many anglers full of morals, who are probably ripping off the government , permantly borrowing equipment from work , keeping the extra change from a $20.00 that they handled the teenage retailer who can't count , having maybe one to many drinks then driving home or even doing 61 kph in a 60 kph zone !!!...bloody hell , eating a bass IS legal , get over it :? ...catch a fish , eat it , crap it out tomorrow and return it to our waterways again :shock: ...I don't see anyone sticking up for the poor spuds that have their eyes cut out then sliced and boiled to death to accompany the damn fish...lets feel for those poor defensless potatoes people !!!! 

oh yeah..I probably won't eat one until its part of our Coat of Arms...isn't that the native species rule ? 8)


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

mangajack said:


> If it is from a stocked impoundment yes, They need to control numbers of larger fish to reduce the predation on yearly fingerling releases. Anybody that says bass do not eat bass fingerlings is talking shit. They do and do it in big numbers..


Jack this was a point made to me among other things when discussing the keeping, or C&R, of bass in Hinze with a long term member of the dam stocking group, this of course may not apply to a dam which has other species for bass to predate upon such as at Wivenhoe....he actually suggested taking home the bigger fish and returning the lesser sized ones when at Hinze.

Although I have eaten wild bass in the early days it is very rare now, but will often eat a stocked bass from the local dam if wanted for the table and is within the Qld regulations and happily buy both a Hinze Permit, and SIP, each year to support the restocking of the dams.


----------



## timax (Oct 16, 2007)

:shock: Wait until we start to have sanctuary zones in our rivers. The day will come as it has in so many coastal areas.


----------



## mehi (May 25, 2009)

Help Me


----------



## PhilK (Jan 4, 2010)

Maybe if it was a stocked impoundment bass and I was camping or something.. they can't breed anyway and the impoundment will be restocked, but I would prefer to throw them back.

As for wild bass.. NEVER. They have a hard enough time with the rubbish that goes into our rivers, the run-off, the dams and weirs the poor buggers can't cross. Wild bass have it so tough to keep living and breeding the last thing I want to do is start taking them out and eating them! Poor old bass.

Especially when there are so many dickheads taking way too many out already (I'm talking about 'certain people' who take a bucketful of 20cm bass home, not the odd fisho keeping his legal bag limit)...


----------



## spectrum (Aug 22, 2007)

Like many others here I have never eaten a bass and i have caught plenty. One of the reasons though, beside that they are wild river bass is the fact that the water is some what polluted with run off from farm land. About the only fish I will take for a feed is Flathead, Blackfish and Drummer.

Regards
Jeff


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

Hell yeah I would eat a bass.

If I thought bass were too special to eat I wouldn't go putting a hook in it's mouth.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I don't eat fish so I would never eat one myself. If I DID eat fish I wouldn't have a problem eating one but it would depend on whether they were in an area that was under pressure or not. As for being native, aren't flathead, barra, soot grunter etc native?

I've caught barra in lagoons that are normally land-locked during the dry season and thrown them back knowing that they can only survive by breeding. In areas where the fish can come and go as they please I take them for the family. I'd do the same with bass I reckon.


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

kayaksportsmark

Bass fishing is very popular and if anyone has tried it you will definitely appreciate the enjoyment it will give you. YES

Recently the practice of keeping a bass and eating it was raised. YES i would and i would enjoy it - the cleaner the river the better the flavour. Bass and catfish from a clean river - one of my favourites.

As for my view on most fish species: if its legal to take and a size you are happy with, then keep it then take the fish home and cook it. YES (cooking optional depending on species).


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

Feral said:


> Catch and release is great, but you don't want every fish returned, otherwise you end up with a fishery full of grumpy old bass that are hook shy. While it might thrill specialist trophy fish hunters, spending 3 days to get 1 50cm bass.


Been there done that years ago, still looking for the elusive 60cm model, not gunna happen if you guys keep eating the big ones :lol:


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

I personally wouldn't keep any bass under 40cm for the table. The big ones taste way better - especially the ones from right up the river where the water is super fresh.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

I 've only ever caught bass in stocked dams in SEQ. I have taken a few for a feed and they are great on the plate. My kids love them too, and ask me to go and catch more(often they can turn their nose up at certain fish so this is a good indicator of eating quality in my house). I have never actually targetted any wild river fish or fish below dam walls that have escaped. But it is on my long list of things to do....one day.

I generally fish for a feed, but also get great enjoyment from fishing, but if I thought that a particular species was so special that it needed to be looked after so badly then there is no way that I would be actively targetting them and risking damaging individual fish. You must accept that if you plan on sticking a fish with a hook that it has a 100% increased chance of dying from injuries as a result of this than if you do not hook it in the first place. So what's the problem with taking one to eat if it is legal???? Get of your moral ponies folks, you really need to take a long hard look at yourselves. If this species is so special then expend your energy on protecting its natural habitat and fish for species that are a threat to them, don't jump on someone for catching themselves a very tasty meal.

That's enough soap box crap from me, maybe this thread could have included a poll??

My answers to the bass question below.

Dam caught fish = YEP, great eating!!!
Below dam wall escapees = Yep, I would give it a try if it was a good sized fish.
Wild river bass = Yep, I would give it a try if it was a good sized fish.

OK, my backs turned now start driving the knives in.

Kev


----------



## PhilK (Jan 4, 2010)

I don't think anyone is on their high horse, nor is anyone "jumping on people for catching a tasty meal".. this thread was for us to answer the question in whatever way we choose, so don't get on YOUR high horse about our 'bad morals'.

I think that hooking a bass through the lip and taking it out, and throwing the fish back is really probably not going to kill it. If I have hooked it in such a way that is injured then yes I would humanely dispatch it.. no matter what way you look at it, C&R is better for the fish than being taken for the table..

Having said that if people take only their bag limit and only legal fish, I have no problems with what anyone chooses to do!


----------



## Jenko (Jan 31, 2010)

Never tried Bass, but then I don't fish for fresh water fish because they all taste like crap, now...if it swims, crawls, slithers & lives in the sea I will hoe it down without a second thought.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

If I could catch one of the buggers I'd eat it for sure, just to see whether it was yummy or not.

If it tasted like mud (like a lot of freshwater fish seem to do) then I'd forget about bass and head back to the ocean, but if it tasted good then I'd be hunting the little buggers day and night......... mmmmm bassssss


----------



## timax (Oct 16, 2007)

Hey Davey. They are as muddy as hell mate and don't even fight well , not worth fishing for at all. ;-)


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Have eaten a couple and have tasted fantastic......... I think each to his own really..... we caught as a group about 15 large stonkers - so a couple were kept and all eaten....

There is that whole ethics issue of fishing for food and fishing purely for sport C&R.. and sadly I think this kind of thread is more devisive amoungst all the types of fishing we do and the reasons behind it.

If its legal to take a fish then really you have to respect peoples rights to take one ( or the legal limit ) to the table.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2010)

Nativeman said:


> Feral said:
> 
> 
> > Catch and release is great, but you don't want every fish returned, otherwise you end up with a fishery full of grumpy old bass that are hook shy. While it might thrill specialist trophy fish hunters, spending 3 days to get 1 50cm bass.
> ...


Anything over 45cms is quite inferior on the plate, I keep the 30-45cm models 8) yumm


----------



## Rebel 1 (Mar 27, 2007)

I have eaten one bass! I only took it because a mate i was fishing with at the time said i shouldnt take a bass. He was ok on the plate. The best thing was that you can skin them by pulling the the skin off!


----------



## gcfisho (Oct 31, 2009)

I take home the odd bass and there not bad eating , but i pose no risk as im a pretty average fisherman .


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

Nativeman said:


> Feral said:
> 
> 
> > Catch and release is great, but you don't want every fish returned, otherwise you end up with a fishery full of grumpy old bass that are hook shy. While it might thrill specialist trophy fish hunters, spending 3 days to get 1 50cm bass.
> ...


Sel, 60+cm bass do exist and are caught occasionally, so no amount of C&R is going to increase the chances of the guys that are lucky enough to land the bigger ones. Sooner or later all the bigger ones will be caught by the lucky persons and most likely these really old fish will be lure shy for a very long time after capture. 
For the record, the fish was 61cm fork length and was released that day, I already had two mid 50's FL in the bag for a feed.

If you catch a good bass in the dams that are stocked by all means take it for a feed if you desire, in the wild it is entirely up to you if you want to take a pair for a feed. It is legal after all.

There are LOTS of native wild bass in our rivers and streams if you can source them and work out thier habits. Wild fish are much different to impoundment bass in thier feeding practices, likes and dislikes and they do test a persons skills and awareness more.


----------



## lowtide (May 21, 2009)

I'm in the eating camp. Keeping the odd fish is not ever going to render this species extinct. If you eat fish of any persuasion, then there is no ethical difference between keeping a flattie or a whiting to eat than killing a bass for the same purpose. An ethicist could further argue that the life of a fish is equal to that of any other living organism and that killing a bass to eat is no different to killing the cow that ends up on your barbie.


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

What you want me to give up steak cause I catch and release bass, no way :twisted: :lol:

Cheers


----------



## PhilK (Jan 4, 2010)

There is most certainly a difference between eating a very common whiting/flatty or farmed cow and a far less common wild bass. I don't understand how one can argue that is the same same?


----------



## Swinger (Mar 29, 2009)

Yes I eat bass and any other fish I catch, and I think if you take what you eat and no more their is no problem. I feel that their would be fish out the wahzoo if everyone did just that, how many times have you heard someone say that they got their bag and take it home or seen people take something to small. I have been out and seen mostly Asians in big family groups take everything that is caught and not just with a line, in nets to. Lifting the size limits and lowering the bags is all well and good but if no one checks in the late hours of night or early hours of the morning it is all bit of a joke. The indigenes people lived by the land and sea and only took what was needed and I think that is what all fishermen should live by.

Ryan


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

lowtide said:


> I'm in the eating camp. Keeping the odd fish is not ever going to render this species extinct. If you eat fish of any persuasion, then there is no ethical difference between keeping a flattie or a whiting to eat than killing a bass for the same purpose. An ethicist could further argue that the life of a fish is equal to that of any other living organism and that killing a bass to eat is no different to killing the cow that ends up on your barbie.


thats an interesting arguement and one that peter singer, the australian/american university chancellor and ethicist has written extensively on.

i listened to some very good arguements of his about the ethics of experimenting on dogs, chimps etc , which share about 99.9% of our dna.

his arguement was basicly tht there is no doubt that a chimp has more awareness, intelligence and is far more capable of feeling pain than someone who is in a coma with no brain function and being kept alive by machines and if we want to do experiments it would be far more ethical to do them on such individuals BUT as a species , **** sapiens will never agree to such arguements.

hopefully modern man will one day realize he is part of the earth (aborigines certainly realized it and suggest people watch the campfire scene in the movie apocalypto for a very stirring lecture from the old chief with one arm)
it would seem highly likely that australia will run out of native bass much sooner than it runs out of **** sapiens.
oh well , eventually we'll probably come up with good recipes for jellyfish, worms, catfish and stingrays.

by the way, catch and release cows would also be difficult. i doubt maccas would let you release many.

thsi is NOT an attack on fishermen who are sort of like the native hunter who is in sync with nature to some extent.
more an attack on those strange city folk who think their food somehow mysteriously appears at woolworths after being assembled out of thin air.

pete


----------



## timax (Oct 16, 2007)

I think a lot of this has to come back to where you fish. If your fishing the sydney area for eg then the Bass are getting a hard time due to habitat loss from population growth etc etc. Many of the rivers have only just or still to have a fish ladder put in so they can breed so I think these fish should be left where they are. The increase in numbers of Bass fishermen and the ease of finding where to fish from Forums like this don't help the Bass in built up areas either. Back when I started fishing for Bass in about 1979 ish it was hard work finding where to fish and the only other fishermen I ever saw were pro's with nets. Bass have never been legal to sell at market so what does that tell you. These guys were passing the fish off as something else. I think they deserve a break. The one thing I don't want is for our wild stock to be out numbered in the rivers by stocked fish so lets give the wild ones a chance.


----------



## dishley (Jan 20, 2009)

mangajack said:


> For the record, the fish was 61cm fork length and was released that day, I already had two mid 50's FL in the bag for a feed.


Not sure what the limit is where you are but you're only allowed to keep one over 35cm in NSW.
This thread has inspired me to stay the hell away from this forum which will surely make a few people happy.


----------



## mehi (May 25, 2009)

dishley said:


> mangajack said:
> 
> 
> > For the record, the fish was 61cm fork length and was released that day, I already had two mid 50's FL in the bag for a feed.
> ...


Dishley don't banish your self from the forum, there's nothing wrong with voicing your passion 
for something you believe in, thats what a forum is about, I speak crap all the time and if people dont like it 
they tell me what they think, but thats there problem not mine. Keep posting your trip reports and go easy on 
the Bass leave some for the rest of us to catch


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

dishley said:


> mangajack said:
> 
> 
> > For the record, the fish was 61cm fork length and was released that day, I already had two mid 50's FL in the bag for a feed.
> ...


Dishley

The regs in Qld allow you to have two bass over 30 cm in possession at anyone time.

So that means if you have one in the freezer at home and you have two in the yak, you are breaking the law. However if you catch two over the legal size one day, chew them down over night, you are allowed to catch and kill two the next day ;-)

Cheers


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

dishley said:


> mangajack said:
> 
> 
> > For the record, the fish was 61cm fork length and was released that day, I already had two mid 50's FL in the bag for a feed.
> ...


Are you serious? you're going to leave the forum because people eat fish?


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

StevenM said:


> Waiting
> 
> please insert pic of 60cm+ FL fish anytime now
> 
> Waiting


Yeah Steven,

Its a myth, we always hear stories of these 60cm bass but never get a picture...

Cheers


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

kraley said:


> Its not that surprising.
> 
> I was going to leave the forum because people farted.


Ooooo, sorry that may have been me. I've been eating my yoghurt regularly now though.
Anyway, I'd eat a bass if there was one withing 100km of me that wasn't a musical instrument.


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

Measured 61cm fork length, marked a scratch in the rod and measured at home.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

This thread is making me hungry :twisted:


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

Nice looking fish, Mangajack. What's the lure that did the damage?

cheers,
Cid


----------



## timax (Oct 16, 2007)

WHAT DID THE DAMAGE WAS A RIVERBANK OF SHARP ROCKS WITH A FISH THAT JUDGING BY THE MOVEMENT IN THE TAIL IS FLAPPING AROUND. :?


----------

